

Microjs: Micro-Frameworks and Micro-Libraries for Fun and Profit - dotmanish
http://microjs.com

======
dahlia1
Was about to ditch the page (due to the endless list) just before hitting the
search bar with the drop down categories.

Make it obvious that the items are categorized.

------
hellsten
Thanks for posting! Micro-frameworks are great for learning things that
higher-level frameworks such as e.g. jQuery and Backbone hide from you.

Frameworks with the most features and the best (loudest?) marketing are
usually the most popular (e.g. Rails and jQuery), but they might not the best
tools for the job.

------
rvagg
Instead of moaning about usability here on HN, perhaps you should put in a
pull request for all your brilliant changes to the UI and they will be
considered.

------
rdudekul
Interesting collection of seemingly useful mini libraries. Though the page has
a visually appealing format (colorful boxes), it would have been a lot more
useful if these libraries were grouped/tagged, and if the github stats were
more visible.

~~~
LocalPCGuy
The (very prominent) search works for what you are talking about, narrowing
down to libraries for specific functions.

